# I keep bending my rims!!!!



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Ya, I am trying to do some 180s on my P2 but I always land short and the wheel hits the ground at an angle and bends it. luckily my bike shop trues the rims for free!!! bit I am there every week! I am also trying to do some tails whips and can't hit those right either, so I was wondering if there is any rim set up that I can do that will give me a sure free way that I will not bend another rim, is there such a thing?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

yes. get stronger rims.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Which ones?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

i've got some mavic XM321's and they seem pretty strong. i've only retrued them once after the initial 'break in period'. i got them hella cheap aswell
but there is no unbendable rim just stronger ones. i've seen a dented halo combat rim and also a bent up mavic deemax and both a strong rims. remember a well built wheel with tight spokes will be much better than a poorly built wheel with stronger components


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

do you think it would be wise to try and make my own rim? Or should I just have the bikeshop do it?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Strong rims mean nothing without a good quality build. Good tension and spoke prep makes a big difference.

If you don't even know how to true a wheel, DO NOT attempt to build one.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> do you think it would be wise to try and make my own rim? Or should I just have the bikeshop do it?


unless you are familiar with wheelbuilding and have the proper tools, dont. just tell your shop that will be building the wheel what type of riding you do and you want it built with the spokes at high tension


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Building a wheel is hard. I can true a wheel pretty easily and I will say that lacing it up and going that route is a whole other ball game. It's not for the squimish and it WILL frustrate you.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

the stock p.bike wheels are very loose from the factory. i knocked mine out of true pretty good after one street ride with less than 15 180/360 tiretaps. got home and straightened out the wheels and tightened the spokes all around. that seemed to do the trick somewhat. the wheels are still kinda weak but if you tighten them all around you will see lots more strength


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

what rims do you have now?


once you potato chip (potato chip = small wobble / taco = folded, not rebuildable) a rim in the first place, the tension will always be off on some area of the spokes, where others will be overly tight where they are holding the bent rim back straight... you're just going to keep repeating the process, re-bending over and over, and possibly start breaking spokes or nipples too from what I would predict, unless you get a new rim and have it built and tensioned properly from the very beginning.

That said, if you've got an open mind for learning, some patience for time off the bike, and a little bit of coin in the pocket, there is never a better time IMO to learn a little bit by attempting to lace up a new rim yourself! but, like XSL_Will said, if you don't know how to true a wheel yet, nor anything about dish, etc., I'd advise not trying it quite yet... no doubt frustrating like Strauss said...


try checking out some of the Atomlab rims, like if you can score a new Pimp rim, or an old Trailpimp rim, you should be solid there.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Building wheels is NOT hard, I started building my own when I was a kid. Granted back when all I had to go on was looking at another wheel, it was a bit difficult, but now we have the internets....
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/wheelbuild.html
You may have to improvise some kind of dishing tool.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

It costs 50 bucks labore for the bike shop to make a me a rim and 20 bucks labore to put it all together with the tire on the bike. So if I can make my own that would work. My front rim isn't bent so I am going to leave it stock. Now do you guys think that the tire has any effect on the rim bending? I have the stock street tires that come with the P2.

Also, does the hub do anything in strenthening the rim iself to protect it from bending? So then I will keep my stock hub right?

What is a good rim? Nipples? Spokes?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

They do not MAKE you a rim... They buy the rim and lace it to your hub... The result is a wheel... And I would not suggest lacing a wheel yourself. Do you know lace patterns? Do you know what length spokes you'll need for the new rim? If you buy all the best stuff out there, but you put it together wrong... you're still going to have a weak wheel.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

man, am i glad i found this.....i bent my rim a couple weeks back, and its bad....the tire rubs on the chainstay:madman: :madmax: :madman: , so i am in need for a new rim so i would like to hear what other people say is a good rim (and yet inexpensive) suggestions please?


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I have been doing some reaserch and "sun rims" seem to be a popular choice among dirt jumpers. I think they go for 50 to 60 ish... 

I have also seen a lot of those yellow rims, what are those about?


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Im with this fellow^^^^


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i know the yellow rims are mavic deemax rims, and they are NOT in any way cheap if the pic below are the ons you are talking about, yes they are strong, but for front and back (on pricepoint) they are $650


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Like every rider in New World Disorder had the yellow rims... If it is 650 for front and back with hubs and stuff, how much would just one rim cost?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

not sure, u would have to research that....lol im to lazy =P


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The rim itself is the mavic ex823, that has been painted yellow and mated with straight pull spokes to a mavic hub.

Another option would be to get yourself a set of mavic ex823's laced up to whatever hub you have right now.

Sun rims are poopy, every set I've owned and everyone I know flat spots and taco(fold) them easily.

A good cheap rim would be an Atomlab G.I.which would set you back 40 bucks, + spokes + wheel build.

Moving up you get in the range of the Mavic EX721(I owned those before and loved them, light and strong, a bit narrow for my tastes), EX729 and EX823(the rim used in the deemax wheels). The Atomlab Pimp and Pimp Lite are in the same price range.

Those are rims I would consider.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

SO If I got a decent rim, laced it realy tight and good to my hub, then how hard would it be to ben again? Asuming that I did the break in thing.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I think you should get xsl will to build you some wheels


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

and get a matt chester frame


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, seeing as how you've never laced a wheel before... and you don't seem to understand the whole concept behind spoke tension... Probably about 2 weeks.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ever thought of running higher PSI? it seriously saves your rims from flatspotting and should also save your wheels from getting out of true quite as easily...also helps prevent pinches. a lot of people think nothing about running 50PSI or less and end up going through wheels like nothing. don't know how heavy you are, but you should atlest run 65PSI. i run about 80-85 now a days on the street even though my tires are only rated to 65. trust me, it may not feel quite as smooth at times but it will save you.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

ebfreerider510 said:


> ever thought of running higher PSI? it seriously saves your rims from flatspotting and should also save your wheels from getting out of true quite as easily...also helps prevent pinches. a lot of people think nothing about running 50PSI or less and end up going through wheels like nothing. don't know how heavy you are, but you should atlest run 65PSI. i run about 80-85 now a days on the street even though my tires are only rated to 65. trust me, it may not feel quite as smooth at times but it will save you.


I run 85 psi, my wheels are rated for 100.

But I son't understand, what should i do, have the bikeshop make me one?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> But I son't understand, what should i do, have the bikeshop make me one?


I believe that's what we've been telling you for the whole thread hehe.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

ahhh... ok, I guess it will be helpful. SO how long do you think a perfectly made good rim will last from the bike shop?


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> ahhh... ok, I guess it will be helpful. SO how long do you think a perfectly made good rim will last from the bike shop?


Theres no definite answer to this, however I can give you an example...

I got a new bike with crappy rims & wheelbuild and taco'ed the rear in 2 weeks. I then grabbed a hand-laced (laced 4x-36spoke) Mavic EX729 from my old bike, which is still perfect after over 1.5 years of abuse.

You get what you pay for (and what you build).


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Well what if I am going of a ledge or something and i try to 180 but I land like 120 on my rear wheel, will a good wheel still hold up?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Well what if I am going of a ledge or something and i try to 180 but I land like 120 on my rear wheel, will a good wheel still hold up?


Yes.

My wheels are still true after repeated failed 360 attempts on a table top jump.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

> Well what if I am going of a ledge or something and i try to 180 but I land like 120 on my rear wheel, will a good wheel still hold up?


my riding buddie has very good rims(he rides 20" so a little different), sometimes he will try to do a 180 and wont get it all the way around and he will land so hard that he gets grass stuck between his rim and tire (he runs 85PSI, thats hard) and his rims are as strait as an arrow, so there are good rims that will last.....u just got to look around and do some homework:thumbsup:


----------



## se**ionrbeast717 (Aug 8, 2007)

try some azonic outlaws, i run them on my little dirt jumper and the things are awesome, very hard to knock out of true and to convert the wheel over to thru axle front and back is soooo easy you can do it with ur hands in like 1sec..... for the price these wheels are wellll worth it....


----------



## eobf (Nov 20, 2005)

or learn to land the 180 proper.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

"failure comes before perfection"



.....i think the saying goes something like that.....not sure


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I talked to the guy at the bike shop, he said the strongest rim they had was the sun rym rhyno thing. I asked him to lace it up extra tight. Can someone explane the break in thing?


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

The guy at your bike shop doesnt no ****. Sun rhyno rims are hardly the strongest rims you can get. Have you even taken notice of the replys before? All had excellent sugestions on rims. That said, the rhyno lite rim will hold up alright if you run very high tension in your spokes.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Probably the strongest they had in stock.

Did you not listen to anything that was said? It's not just about tight spokes. It's about a proper wheel build. This includes the use of spoke prep, even tension, and proper setting of the spokes.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Probably the strongest they had in stock.
> 
> Did you not listen to anything that was said? It's not just about tight spokes. It's about a proper wheel build. This includes the use of spoke prep, even tension, and proper setting of the spokes.


ya exactly, thats why I am having the shop do it for me  Any other rim they would have to special order and would cost more plus take more time to get me on my bike and they said that would work out fine for me. The guy there has them both on his down hill and his DJ and they work absoulty perfect.

The only thing I need help on is the breaking in period, do I not do anything then, should I just ride it around then tighten things up again, how does it work?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I doubt they're building it from scratch. It's probably a pre-built wheelset. Crap. I bet most of the spokes are going to detension after a good hard ride. I've seen it happen.

Ever think that he's lying to sell you some wheels? Or maybe that he's just full of sh!t?


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I doubt they're building it from scratch. It's probably a pre-built wheelset. Crap. I bet most of the spokes are going to detension after a good hard ride. I've seen it happen.
> 
> Ever think that he's lying to sell you some wheels? Or maybe that he's just full of sh!t?


Could be, it is my first time going there for anything. But as far as i know sun rims don't come as wheel sets. So should I just ride around and check it every know and then and tighten the ones that get loose if they do? or will that like uneven the whole tension thing?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes they do. Sun Eight Tracks are the wheelset version of Sun MTX rims. They have like a dozen wheelsets listed on their website... Distributors offer RhynoLite rims laced to Deore hubs. They have their "in house wheel builders." They're crap. The J&B built wheels always detension.

Given your mechanical know-how... I wouldn't do anything.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

well if it means anything he his lacing it into my original hub. Total it was 140 for everything. If it gets loose i will take it back to him i guess.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You can buy some nicer complete wheels for 140...


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> SO If I got a decent rim, laced it realy tight and good to my hub, then how hard would it be to ben again? Asuming that I did the break in thing.


whats the break in thing


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

NoBrakes! said:


> whats the break in thing


Its when after you get a new rim the nipples can lossen after the first ride and my need to be tightned.

Also, I just bent my new rim :madman: :madmax:  :madman: :madmax:  :madman: :madmax: But I was talking to a guy down the street from me and he said he had some spair wheels, hes an agressive free rider and he gave them to me, the rim is called "dual duty" and the spokes are rock solid tight. Do you think these rims would work on my P2? I mean is it worth putting them on, I have never heard of them? Is it any good?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Its when after you get a new rim the nipples can lossen after the first ride and my need to be tightned.
> 
> Also, I just bent my new rim :madman: :madmax:  :madman: :madmax:  :madman: :madmax: But I was talking to a guy down the street from me and he said he had some spair wheels, hes an agressive free rider and he gave them to me, the rim is called "dual duty" and the spokes are rock solid tight. Do you think these rims would work on my P2? I mean is it worth putting them on, I have never heard of them? Is it any good?


Just quit.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Ray Bao said:


> Just quit.


ftw....


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> I run 85 psi, my wheels are rated for 100.
> 
> But I son't understand, what should i do, have the bikeshop make me one?


if there rated for 100 than run them at 100psi. cant go wrong with 24's or do what i did. get mag 30 rims in 24's. yeh there dh rims but they are light and work amazingly well.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

alinghi12 said:


> if there rated for 100 than run them at 100psi. cant go wrong with 24's or do what i did. get mag 30 rims in 24's. yeh there dh rims but they are light and work amazingly well.


Allright, thanks for the advice, I'll shoot for 100 psi and see what happens. In the mean time, i will see if those rims are good.

EDIT: I have normal 26, just to let you know...


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

check if there the dual duty xc rims, i have blasted a few of those, but am currently running one on the front because its the only rim i have with a qr hub


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Get some old Skyway mags, dip them in concrete, hit yourself in the face tree times with them.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

get a set of Alex DX32's and never look back. i had a set last me over 5 years untill i got bored with them...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

*B* said:


> Get some old Skyway mags, dip them in concrete, hit yourself in the face tree times with them.


considering the stupidity of this lame little shiteater, i'd say this was the best option thus far...


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> considering the stupidity of this lame little shiteater, i'd say this was the best option thus far...


lol


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> i know the yellow rims are mavic deemax rims, and they are NOT in any way cheap if the pic below are the ons you are talking about, yes they are strong, but for front and back (on pricepoint) they are $650


WHY DOES EVERYBODY HYPE UP DEEMAXES SO MUCH! they're not that strong (i bent mine the first time out when they were on my dirtjumper) you can get a wheel thats soo much stronger for so much less money. the only reason every rider in NWD has them is because they're sponsored! they get em for free so it doesn't matter if they destroy the wheel! trust me from personal experience, deemaxes kinda suck


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I swear by my Salsa Gordo rims. I was iffy coming into them because they are made by Salsa which is a 29'er company. But they have been one of the strongest rim's i've ever ridden. The trick is they have the box section, aswell as a cross inside that. Cheap price too.

https://www.salsacycles.com/images/zoom_rimGordo.jpg


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

idk if its just me or what but all the posts that dirtjumper3 posts are absolute sh!t. they're all pretty funny, but they're absolute sh!t!!


----------

